# Yowza, Don't Do This



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ON YOUR WORKBENCH................I spilled half a bottle of testors 3502 glue (goop compound). Cars paint was instantly running, glass windows and bumpers where almost directly stuck and melting to the table. 
Damn you Billy Boy, lol, jk.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man oh man.... who the heck told you to do that? Seems a bit masochistic don't ya think?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Whoopsie!

They dont call me Spill Hall fer nuthin'!

Doesnt the new Testors come with a minimum recommened age for use....er was it a minimum IQ number? I dont qualify on either count...LOL!

Sorry Ed ...I fingered you knew that because it could breath new life into old plastic...it could also be certain death for new plastic. I keep the immediate vacinity, including the spill and splatter zone, clear of ANYTHING that could be marred, melted, or gooberized.

It was a horrible spill such as you described that led me to the discovery that testors could magically revitalize brittle cars.

No pics of the carnage?!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

We Need Pics.....LOL...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> No pics of the carnage?!!!


Too hard to operate the camera with car bodies stuck to all his fingers ... nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your troubles, Ed.
I wouldn't wish a goof like that on anyone.
Were you able to save the parts/body?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles, Ed.
> I wouldn't wish a goof like that on anyone.
> Were you able to save the parts/body?


Sure leave it to Joe to make us all look bad while we are gooning Ed....hehe



We still want pics though...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah Joez! 

What the hay?

It's way more fun to imagine Ed with cars stuck to his hands ala swamp thing then to go all PC and give him a first place ribbon and a cookie.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

LOL...have done almost the same thing, but with a fresh painted car and paint thinner!

Let me guess, car was almost done as well......


So....what color are you now offering at a discount due to surplus goop!?!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Win or lose, everyone gets a trophy. It's not about winning or losing; it's about participation. Can't breath... Being suffocated by millions of tiny PCs everywhere...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

couple horrible window glazings, a white j.l. Charger (luckily a double)....and an original red/black roof tjet Charger was laying on its roof and in the middle of the puddle. Thank God it was a bad beater/runner, but still, now it needs repainting.
The old antique wood desk........not a problem. Go figure.
I'm mostly annoyed as I need to buy more of the glue.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Yeah Joez!
> 
> What the hay?
> 
> It's way more fun to imagine Ed with cars stuck to his hands ala swamp thing then to go all PC and give him a first place ribbon and a cookie.


a first place ribbon and a cookie....RALMAO....ahahahahaha

Cars stuck to his fingers...ahahhaahah

:lol::jest::tongue:

Ed,

I saw this movie once....
Attack of the Killer Goop..aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

Bob...run everyone...RUN!...zilla


----------

